# Thought I'd do another model



## Kenbo (Dec 27, 2021)

I took a little bit of time off for Christmas and to recharge my internal batteries before starting in on the new year. So with all that free time, I decided to start another model build. I'm only about 12 hours in, but this is what I've got so far.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 27, 2021)

Well, that one dimensional bobbin, with weaving jig could be recontruded to double as a poor man's (person's) abacus....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 27, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 27, 2021)

From those of us that live the ocd life vicariously, Thank You! All together now, let's go Kenbo!

a tracked one this time, eh?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 27, 2021)

Hmmm, drive wheels, 8 guide wheels per track...I'm going with tank recovery vehicle or combat engineer vehicle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2021)

sherman tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 28, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 28, 2021)

My initial guess was a Ladder Fire Truck, then I saw all the wheels and now I am leaning towards a crane. Regardless, I will be following along with envy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 28, 2021)

Bulldozer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 28, 2021)

These are all great guesses but unfortunately, they are all incorrect. Hang in there guys. More to come.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 28, 2021)

Kenbo said:


> These are all great guesses but unfortunately, they are all incorrect. Hang in there guys. More to come.


What!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 28, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 28, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> What!!!!!


No way!!! We're always right. Maybe you're building it wrong?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 28, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


>


Don't just sit there eating popcorn. Get ur gopro out and takes notes!! 


@woodtickgreg

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 28, 2021)

Was working on something for my granddaughter today so I didn't get as much done as I would have liked but at least I got some things done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 28, 2021)

Oooo, sprocket drives. Appropo of the recent weather, maybe a snow cat?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 28, 2021)

Kenbo said:


> Was working on something for my granddaughter today so I didn't get as much done as I would have liked but at least I got some things done.View attachment 220068View attachment 220069View attachment 220070


Outrigger feet....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 29, 2021)

More great guesses but still incorrect.......ahem....I mean, more great guesses but I'm building it wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 29, 2021)

Looks like it will have some pistons on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 29, 2021)

IT'A VEHICLE!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 31, 2021)

Spent some time on the model today and I think I got some progress done. I know it doesn't look like much but believe it or not, milling the stock, cutting the pieces and drilling the 160, 3/32" holes and then drilling the 160, 1/8" holes took me 7 hours. I only had two pieces blow out so that's not bad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 31, 2021)

Track pads. But why two different size holes for the connecting pins? The plot thickens.

Thought about this some more and maybe these aren't track pads. Maybe they're segments for a conveyor belt. But that doesn't answer the question why there are two different diameter holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2021)

A tank!!


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 31, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> A tank!!


Nah. I've already done that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 1, 2022)

A crane


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 1, 2022)

Lou Currier said:


> A crane


Nope. I've done that too.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 1, 2022)

An Oliver cleet-trac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 2, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 2, 2022)

those are for a watch band 




a very large watch band!! then again those could be really small...nothing to relate to.....ahhheeemmmmm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 3, 2022)

So I wasn't happy with the depth of the cuts on these pieces for I deepened them by 1/32" and then finished off all the cutting of the pieces. I managed to get the track dry fit together and then dry fit the track assemblies together to make sure that it all fit together properly. There were a few minor adjustments that needed to be made but all in all I like the fit. I then took it all apart and started cutting the smaller pieces for the track. And that was 7 more hours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 3, 2022)

Woo hoo. Excavator


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 3, 2022)

My guess as well based on that shape for the base that he showed us at first


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 3, 2022)

And we have a couple of winners. An excavator it is.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jan 3, 2022)

Kenbo said:


> View attachment 220317View attachment 220318View attachment 220319View attachment 220320View attachment 220321View attachment 220322


Space Invaders!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 3, 2022)

Kenbo said:


> And we have a couple of winners. An excavator it is.



What! Wait! but this picture I could see where those could be watchbands!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 3, 2022)

Now I understand why you drilled two different size holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 3, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Now I understand why you drilled two different size holes.


It still took me a while to figure that one out even after seeing the tracks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 3, 2022)

Kenbo, your builds give me anxiety! I can’t imagine repeating those steps so many times!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 3, 2022)

Crane

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 3, 2022)

And does anyone else picture Kenbo working at a tiny table saw and miter saw for this stuff?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 3, 2022)

El Guapo said:


> Kenbo, your builds give me anxiety! I can’t imagine repeating those steps so many times!


I had these mostly done and then decided I didn't like the fit so I went back and recut the depth of each one an extra 1/32". I think there is something wrong with me. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 4, 2022)

El Guapo said:


> And does anyone else picture Kenbo working at a tiny table saw and miter saw for this stuff?


He probably uses "Ken and Barbie's" workshop

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 4, 2022)

Kenbo said:


> I think there is something wrong with me. LOL.


Look at your slogan in your footer for your explanation. LOL

"There is a very fine line between my hobby and a mental illness"

But don't change! We love you how you are. and secretly wish we could be like you (kinda)...(secretly)

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 4, 2022)

so cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 4, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Crane


Sorry Mike, I missed this one. Good guess, but not a crane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ScoutDog (Jan 7, 2022)

@Kenbo Hi Ken: 
I'm fascinated by these endless, tiny pieces you craft with such impressive precision for these models* you build and that they fit together and function so brilliantly. Have you delineated your process somewhere in a video or thread whereby you can produce and reproduce such intricate, interactive pieces? If not, would you consider making one for the precision-impaired? Thanks!
--JB

* Read: Museum-quality specimens!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 7, 2022)

ScoutDog said:


> @Kenbo Hi Ken:
> I'm fascinated by these endless, tiny pieces you craft with such impressive precision for these models* you build and that they fit together and function so brilliantly. Have you delineated your process somewhere in a video or thread whereby you can produce and reproduce such intricate, interactive pieces? If not, would you consider making one for the precision-impaired? Thanks!
> --JB
> 
> * Read: Museum-quality specimens!


I've done several model builds on my YouTube channel but the most recent one walks the viewers through the process of making every piece of a 1929 Ford Stake Bed Truck. It was a 7 part series and if you check out the thread "On This Week's Show 2021", you will find the build near the end pages. The build that I am doing now, is currently being filmed and will be another step by step build tutorial that will air in late spring of this year. I hope this helps JB.


----------



## ScoutDog (Jan 8, 2022)

Kenbo: 
Thanks for the response! I can't wait to see the Stake Bed series. It's already cued up on my YouTube tab, so I'll start it later today. 
And, I look forward to seeing the build series for the crane you have already started and teased us with. You are a true role model human and a treasure to the WB community! 
Thank you again, and stay warm up there. 
--JB


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 8, 2022)

ScoutDog said:


> Kenbo:
> Thanks for the response! I can't wait to see the Stake Bed series. It's already cued up on my YouTube tab, so I'll start it later today.
> And, I look forward to seeing the build series for the crane you have already started and teased us with. You are a true role model human and a treasure to the WB community!
> Thank you again, and stay warm up there.
> --JB


Thanks for the kind words.........for the record, it's not a crane. LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 8, 2022)

Spent the day with a glue bottle in hand.....or so it seems. I managed to get all the track tread bars glued in place and then cut all of the track wheel guides and started gluing them in. I only got half of them glued in so that's 58 done, and 58 to go. More tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 8, 2022)

I’ve had splinters bigger than some of the pieces you work with!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 8, 2022)

Hopefully there's one more tread pad for the track in the last photo. Otherwise, this thing will just go round and round in a circle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 8, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Hopefully there's one more tread pad for the track in the last photo. Otherwise, this thing will just go round and round in a circle.


Nope. No other track pads. There are 29 pads in each track. You are actually looking at only one track. The other one is in the background.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 9, 2022)

Hey Kenbo, how do you set up cuts on such small pieces and what kind of tools are you using? I assume there are specialized power tools for building models that would make these kids of cuts safer and more precise on small pieces. Do you mind taking pics of some of your cut set ups and tools?


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 9, 2022)

El Guapo said:


> Hey Kenbo, how do you set up cuts on such small pieces and what kind of tools are you using? I assume there are specialized power tools for building models that would make these kids of cuts safer and more precise on small pieces. Do you mind taking pics of some of your cut set ups and tools?


I am filming a full build tutorial series of this model for my YouTube channel so everything will be demonstrated there but there is no "specialty" tool. Pieces that are large enough to be cut on the table saw, are cut on the table saw. Anything that is iffy and might put my fingers at risk are cut using a shop made mitre box and a hand saw. Tedious work, but my fingers are all still attached to my hands.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 9, 2022)

Another full day of working on the build. I managed to get all the track wheel guides glued into place and the got the tracks together. I also got the base assembled and glued and all of the guide wheels installed as well as the track. The track is a little tight for my liking and I would like it to be a little looser to give it better functionality so I guess my next shop visit will involved trying to reduce the diameter of the larger outer guide wheels by 1/16" each to give me an extra 1/8" of play in the track. Yes, it's that finicky. I guess we will find out if it worked next week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 10, 2022)

If I make an ounce of progress on a project in a month, I feel pretty good about myself. But I get so disappointed when there aren’t six updates everyday on this thread!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 11, 2022)

Cat is now making machines that are remote control. You can run them from the comfort of your office. They don't have cabs or operator stations; that would save you some time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 11, 2022)

I think you need to add some zerks. Not really - I just like saying the word "zerk".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 16, 2022)

Well it doesn't look like I did the much today, but I spent well over 3 hours taking the wheels down a 16th of an inch and then fine tuning the tracks until they ran the way I wanted them too. I'm happy with them now so it was 3 hours + well spent. I made a few very small pieces which took a lot of setup and then cut the blanks for some major parts that I will be working on tomorrow. And that was 7 hours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 16, 2022)

Some idiot set up his post yesterday and forgot to actually post it. So now that it's posted I can post today's progress as well. LOL.
Another day in the shop and I managed to get the pieces that I roughed out yesterday, shaped and finished up. I made up some small brackets and spent a crazy amount of time shaping the pieces for the back end of the build. Somewhere around 5pm, after being at it for 7 hours, I did a dry fit of the lower end of the build and called it a day. I'm please with the pieces so far.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 29, 2022)

Spent a lot of time today milling parts and figuring out how to get the details that I needed to get. Had to make several templates for routing but in the end, they turned out okay. Seems like a lot of work for a little outcome. Oh well, I know it will be worth it in the end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 30, 2022)

I so enjoy watching these come together. Thanks for posting brother!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 30, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> I so enjoy watching these come together. Thanks for posting brother!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 5, 2022)

Another day, another 7 hours on the build. I worked on the cab of the model today. I got the rear exhaust pipe made and the walls of the cab shaped and glued together. I also started making some of the interior details of the cab. That's about all. Doesn't really seem like much when I write out what I did. LOL.

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 5, 2022)

Know whatcha mean, spent 6 hours yesterday and managed to get 3 lights, 2 outlets, and 3 sets of light switches in... the room was 8 ft x 9 ft... and2 guys stayed busy at it... Then you write it down, and heaven forbid I take pictures of it. That would make it feel like nothing got done!

At least yours is for relaxation, you can tell folks that you took your time and enjoyed the process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 5, 2022)

Looking really good though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 6, 2022)

Spent another 6 hours on the build today. Got the cab seat and controls made as well as glued in. Also worked on a bending jig to make the hand rails. Again, it doesn't seem like much, but the chair took me 4 hours to make. More next week I guess.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 6, 2022)

Man that chair is too cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 6, 2022)

Kenbo said:


> Spent another 6 hours on the build today. Got the cab seat and controls made as well as glued in. Also worked on a bending jig to make the hand rails. Again, it doesn't seem like much, but the chair took me 4 hours to make. More next week I guess.
> 
> 
> View attachment 222314View attachment 222315View attachment 222316View attachment 222317View attachment 222318View attachment 222319View attachment 222320View attachment 222321View attachment 222322View attachment 222323


Nailed it on that seat!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 6, 2022)

Can't wait to see this thing finished! It's looking awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 7, 2022)

Wow!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 7, 2022)

BLOWING MY MIND!!!! Every time you make one of these I am in awe...and jealous of your skills.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 12, 2022)

Removed the dowel from the bending jig and while I was happy with the bending results, the clamps left flat spots in the dowel so I'm not happy about that. Scrapped it and bent another dowel using less aggressive ways of holding it in place this time. I'll see tomorrow if it worked or not. Cut the pieces for the cab light housings and lenses and glued them in place. Aside from the handrail dowel bending experiment, the cab is done. I started working on the main boom and part way through, I mess it up when I lost tension on the scroll saw blade, resulting in a cut that wasn't square to the body of the arm. So that ended up as designer firewood. Ended up spending the rest of the afternoon rethinking the process and getting a new upper arm made and dry fit into place. More to come tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 12, 2022)

Kenbo said:


> Removed the dowel from the bending jig and while I was happy with the bending results, the clamps left flat spots in the dowel so I'm not happy about that. Scrapped it and bent another dowel using less aggressive ways of holding it in place this time. I'll see tomorrow if it worked or not. Cut the pieces for the cab light housings and lenses and glued them in place. Aside from the handrail dowel bending experiment, the cab is done. I started working on the main boom and part way through, I mess it up when I lost tension on the scroll saw blade, resulting in a cut that wasn't square to the body of the arm. So that ended up as designer firewood. Ended up spending the rest of the afternoon rethinking the process and getting a new upper arm made and dry fit into place. More to come tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 222627View attachment 222628View attachment 222629View attachment 222630View attachment 222631View attachment 222632View attachment 222633View attachment 222634View attachment 222635View attachment 222636


What! Your are not going with the articulating arm with double hydraulic cylinders? How many shortcuts are you allowing yourself?

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 12, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> What! Your are not going with the articulating arm with double hydraulic cylinders? How many shortcuts are you allowing yourself?


This is only the main arm. The hydraulic cylinders and articulating arm are coming Mr Impatient.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 12, 2022)

Kenbo said:


> This is only the main arm. The hydraulic cylinders and articulating arm are coming Mr Impatient.


Okay, I wondered how anyone convinced you to cut a corner there...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 13, 2022)

Finished up the cab today and started the work on the pistons. I wasn't happy with the original bent dowel for the handrail because the clamps put too much pressure on the bending jig and flattened the dowel. I bent a new one using tape as the clamping force and I'm much happier with the results. It doesn't look like I got much done but turning all those little discs on the lathe took forever. LOL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 19, 2022)

Finished off the pistons today (or at least 3 of them) and got them mounted on the excavator. Made a bunch of mounting brackets and the secondary boom and dry fit everything in place. I won't be gluing any of this in permanently until I get everything made and am sure that it fits. More tomorrow.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 19, 2022)

Kenbo said:


> Finished off the pistons today (or at least 3 of them) and got them mounted on the excavator. Made a bunch of mounting brackets and the secondary boom and dry fit everything in place. I won't be gluing any of this in permanently until I get everything made and am sure that it fits. More tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 222943
> 
> ...


There they are! Looking pretty close here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 19, 2022)

Just incredible detail and workmanship!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 20, 2022)

Now the question is......are you going to run hydraulic lines

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 20, 2022)

Lou Currier said:


> Now the question is......are you going to run hydraulic lines


...and zerks. Zerks are a must.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 20, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> ...and zerks. Zerks are a must.


Greaseless fitting are the wave of the future. LOL.


Actually, they're crap and I hate them but that's beside the point.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 20, 2022)

Worked on getting the final two pistons made and installed today as well as the bucket thumb. There was a lot of finicky small parts and it just seemed to take forever and the next thing I knew, it was time to come inside for dinner. Time flies when you're having fun. More tomorrow (It's a holiday here in Canada)

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 20, 2022)

Do you ever let kids play with these? (It’s a holiday tomorrow in the USA as well)


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 20, 2022)

Bigg081 said:


> Do you ever let kids play with these? (It’s a holiday tomorrow in the USA as well)


These are mostly display pieces. If I am making one for children to play with, I usually eliminate the finer details and bulk up on the moving parts to make them more durable. My 2 year old granddaughter would destroy this model in about 3.4 seconds flat if I let her get at it. LOL. She plays a little on the rough side.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Feb 21, 2022)

Absolutely impressive! I can't imagine the number of hours and patience this takes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 21, 2022)

Today marks the end of another one. When you are done a model, you just know that you are done. Today I worked on the bucket and all its mounting hardware, trim and teeth. I had to make some wooden washers to make things fit properly. I got everything glued together and then made the boom work lights and installed them. At that point, this thing was done. Total time.....130 hours. Time well spent.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 11


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 21, 2022)

That is amazing,and that’s an understatement.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 21, 2022)

Outstanding work as always.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 21, 2022)

Just absolutely phenomenal Ken. To make something to scale with that much detail from scratch is truly an art form demanding much skill.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Woodhaul (Feb 21, 2022)

Awesome job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DWasson (Feb 21, 2022)

Wow!! Just wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 22, 2022)

Incredible Ken, as is always the case!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 24, 2022)

I’ll take two!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 24, 2022)

Seriously, Kenbo, your skills and attention to detail are incredibly impressive. I can’t imagine there are too many people on the planet who could do what you are able to do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 5, 2022)

Hey Ken - have you ever built boat replicas? I think you're next project should be an exact replica of Hemingway's "Pilar", complete with all his personal modifications.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 5, 2022)

One of those pictures makes it look huge. Great job and very inspirational!!!! Not for me…. But inspirational.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 5, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Hey Ken - have you ever built boat replicas? I think you're next project should be an exact replica of Hemingway's "Pilar", complete with all his personal modifications.


I built a boat years ago. It was called the Karma. I can't remember if I put the build here on the forum or not but I also did a dingy build a while back as well. I love building boats and I like your idea. Doesn't mean that I'll do it, just means that I like it. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ebill (Mar 6, 2022)

- like a lot of others, I have been following this build since it started. Impressed does not accurately describe my thoughts on this one. 

- I was pondering the consumption of 130 hrs <well spent> but then got to thinking about how many actual pieces you actually made/crafted to complete this digger in the detail that shows. 

- I am amazed, but also applauding loudly, remotely! 

- ebill

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (May 5, 2022)

I've seen this thread for a while and every time I thought "You Lucky [email protected]$stard!"  . I had time today, so I thought I'd open it up "to see what she looked like?". I read through the whole thread and all I can say is you're very talented ... and patient. Wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Peter White (May 12, 2022)

Absolutely first class, detail amazing very well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner (May 19, 2022)

Ken
As always an excellent build! Do you do your builds to scale? If yes what is the scale. Are the past builds built so they are "right" in relation to each other? As stated above - amazing detail.
John

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (May 20, 2022)

Johnturner said:


> Ken
> As always an excellent build! Do you do your builds to scale? If yes what is the scale. Are the past builds built so they are "right" in relation to each other? As stated above - amazing detail.
> John


These models are not designed by me John. The add-ons and accessories are and for the most part, I just wing it, trying to keep them in scale with the model. The only one I really scaled was when I did the replica of my own Jeep where I was actually measuring parts on the truck and scaling them down. Unfortunately though, I can't remember what scale I used. Most of the models are on scale with each other and look great displayed together. None of them look out of place.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

